# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Tòa tháp cao ốc chọc trời  “đảo pha-lê” (Crystal Island) ở Moscow - Nga

## minhnhat

Cảnh đẹp ở Nga

Công trình tòa tháp cao ốc chọc trời mang tên “đảo pha-lê” (Crystal Island) ở Moscow (Nga) sẽ được xây dựng cách trung tâm thành phố gần 10 km, dự kiến hoàn thành vào năm 2014.


Tour du lich Nga

Tòa nhà “đảo pha-lê” là một trong những dự án xây dựng tham vọng nhất thế giới, do kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng thế giới người Anh từng đoạt giải Pritzker, Norman Foster thiết kế. “Ðảo pha-lê” ước tính có chi phí xây dựng 4 tỷ USD, sẽ là một điểm đến mới và hấp dẫn của Moscow. 


Với thiết kế giống một kim tự tháp xoắn ốc, “đảo pha- lê” cao khoảng 450 m, không phải cao nhất thế giới, nhưng có tổng diện tích 2,5 triệu m2. Chân của tháp này có đường kính 701 m. Công trình này là một tổ hợp năng động gồm các hạng mục: 3.000 phòng khách sạn, 900 căn hộ sang trọng, nhà hát, rạp chiếu phim, văn phòng, bảo tàng, khu triển lãm, một ngôi trường quốc tế cho 500 học sinh và nhiều cửa hàng… Ðặc biệt có hai sân chiếu phim công cộng ở độ cao 150m và 300m. 

Yếu tố bảo vệ môi trường trên “đảo pha-lê” được kiến trúc sư rất tập trung trong các thiết kế. Những bảng thu năng lượng mặt trời, cung cấp điện cho cả tòa nhà được gắn bên ngoài tòa tháp. Thế hệ năng lượng thải ít khí các-bon-níc và tái sinh tại chỗ được áp dụng tại đây. Lớp “vỏ thông minh” của tòa tháp làm ánh sáng có thể chiếu vào bên trong nhằm giúp thông gió, mát vào mùa hè và giữ ấm vào mùa đông, hai thời điểm đáng chú ý ở Moscow.

 “Ðảo pha-lê” là dự án lớn thứ hai của Norman Foster ở Moscow, sau công trình Tòa tháp thành phố Moscow (Moscow City Tower). Norman Foster cho biết: “”đảo pha lê” là một công trình thể hiện một bước ngoặt lớn trong sự nghiệp 40 năm thiết kế của ông”. 

Ông chính là một trong những kiến trúc sư hàng đầu thời đại, nổi danh với những tác phẩm kiến trúc độc đáo như tòa nhà quốc hội Ðức; tòa thị chính Luân Ðôn, Cầu treo thiên niên kỷ (Millennium Bridge) bắc qua sông Thêm (Anh); nhà ga hàng không lớn nhất và cũng tiên tiến nhất thế giới tại Bắc Kinh (Trung Quốc)…

----------

